# [SOLVED] Another front panel issue



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok so I have had this computer for years and ever since I changed my first motherboard, my front panel isn't connected due to multiple reasons(my lazyness, idiotic letters on the connectors etc.) so now I feel like its time I do it but I don't have a clue how!

I have attached a pic of my case connectors and instructions from my mobos manual cause I can't figure it out 

So if anyone can help me out with these retarded case connectors I would be more than grateful

Oh and, I got VIA, not realtek


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Another front panel issue*

wow a puzzle..what case?

is that diagram from the motherboard?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Another front panel issue*

its a... don't laugh.. ModeCom Step207 

the pic is from the mobo manual and all is correct, thought it'd be better I attach a pic from there than take a pic of my mobo which would look messy

I seriously don't know what to connect where, I figured out the first GND and MIC IN but the rest make no sense


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Another front panel issue*

OUT2-R and OUT2-L are the headphone output. Stereo audio, left & right. OUT2-R and OUT2-L are the + pins, OUT-RET is the -. Unfortunately in your situation, without modifications, your case wiring won't work.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Another front panel issue*

poop :sigh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another front panel issue*

Hey Niram, 

What does the other side of the f_panel look like??? Where the wires connect to the jacks...


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Another front panel issue*

I don't know, I can't see it and I would have to remove the whole front cover to see but I cba to do it right now, maybe later, I just woke up :laugh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another front panel issue*

I am about to go to sleep. Get that info to me and I will let you know what is possible.

-GZ


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Another front panel issue*

yah I found the connectors but doesn't matter, the GND black wire got ripped off during the discovery, I guess I'll have to live without the front panel audio and mic :sigh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't give up on it... nothing a little solder won't cure!!!!


----------

